# My beautiful Grey Lady



## gentle giants (Feb 13, 2008)

Some of you may have seen my post in the infirmary about a week and half ago about my MR doe Lady that has lsot wieght abruptly. I moved her into the house and monitored her closely for about a week. She seemed to be doing much better, was eating and drinking great and had put wieght back on. So I took her back to her hutch in the barn on Saturday, adn all seemed to be fine. 

Last night when I was out feeding about 9pm, she was munching on her hay, hopping around and making her little squeaky sounds, she always talked to me whenever I came in, she was very vocal.

This morning, she was gone. I have no idea what could have caused this, I was totally shocked. How could it be that abrupt? This has been a horrible day for me and the bunnies. As if this were not enough, I had another horrible shock today. The details about that will be in this thread in the infirmary. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32893&forum_id=16


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know that words are inadequate right now - but I want you to know that I'm sorry.

Peg


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2008)

:sad:She was so pretty! and I had hoped she'd pulled through whatever it was.

I'm so sorry. You've had a rough time lately.... I wish there was more we could do for you.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## polly (Feb 13, 2008)

:hug:i am so sorry :bigtears:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 13, 2008)

so sorry


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 13, 2008)

Binky free, Lady.:tears2:


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 13, 2008)

I am sorry for your sudden loss. Hope ythe coming days are better for you and your bunnies.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss- so sudden as well. My heart goes out to you right now- I really hope things get better for you and your buns soon- you really deserve some good fortune. Like I said in the other thread, I'm thinking of you and your rabbits tonight... xxx


----------



## MsBinky (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Seriously guys, I think it would be great if anyone could share info on weight fluctuation. That's what was wrong with Wiggles as well before she passed and I have heard of any others. I wish we knew more on the subject...


----------

